# Most Meaning In Least Syllables



## Gremrat

I've seen a few topics similar to this one across multiple forums, but none really getting to the point I want. To me, one of the most valuable properties a language can have is the ability to express as much information, in as few syllables (not as few words) as possible. English is pretty good for that, considering, but even it is horrible for taking up space - I can't tell you how much I'd like to do without those superfluous articles, "a", "an" and "the"! 

So please, give me a hand here, people - help me find the language that can accomplish the goal set out in the topic header!


----------



## palomnik

Chinese.  No question.


----------



## Gremrat

Really? I think I've seen a few languages that communicate more in less than Chinese, like Naxi. I could be wrong, of course.


----------



## palomnik

Gremrat said:


> Really? I think I've seen a few languages that communicate more in less than Chinese, like Naxi. I could be wrong, of course.


 
I had to look up Naxi in Wikipedia before getting back on this; I'd never heard of it before! All that I see is a phonemic chart in Wikipedia, and some sketchy information on the writing system in Omniglot.

I have to admit that based on the Naxi sample in Omniglot it seems very concise. But then, so does the Chinese sample.

In defense of my Chinese thesis, bear in mind that the Classical idiom is even more compact than modern Chinese. To quote a famous line:

人不知而不慍，不亦君子乎

James Legge (who I don't recommend as bedside reading) felt the need to translate this as "'Is he not a man of complete virtue, who feels no discomposure though men may take no note of him?"

Leonard Lyall translated it as "To live unknown and not fret, is not that to be a gentleman?"

We could do more; Ezra Pound and Arthur Waley both did well-known translations, but they're not in the public domain.  But I think you get the idea.


----------



## Gremrat

Wow, that is cool. I hadn't realized the difference between classical and modern... is there any similar significant variance between modern dialects, or do these differences only extend to the spoken?


----------



## palomnik

Classical Chinese is neutral as regards to dialect.  Chinese generally pronounce classical texts in whatever dialect it is that they speak.  

I really only know Mandarin well, but I believe that some other dialects of Chinese are terser than Mandarin.

I don't know if that answers your question.  Please let me know if it doesn't.


----------



## Nizo

With apologies for grammatical nitpickiness, I have to point out that the title of this thread should be "Most Meaning In Fewest Syllables."  The use of fewest/least is often confused by native speakers of American English.  Just want this to be clear for the non-English speaker who might wonder.


----------

